# Looking for players in Grand Rapids



## rom90125 (Nov 13, 2006)

I am looking to start a regular game session in the Greater Grand Rapids (MI) area to run thru the Adventure Paths in Dungeon or possibly the new Rappan Athuk from Necromancer Games.  Each session would run 4 hours long and we would meet twice a month.  If you are interested and want to learn more, respond with your email address and I'll get in touch.


----------

